# My Space Help: how big should a background image be?



## c0nfused2 (Mar 9, 2007)

This is a directed question towards my space, if i wanted to make a background for my myspace tee shirt site, how big should i have to make it? i dont want it to repeat, i just want it to load the whole logo in the background with out tiling the background image,

thanx


----------



## lhhgbh (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: My Space Help*

You are going to have to play around with this.. I tried it out, but then once people start commenting you will lose it and it starts to look unprofessional. Now I did find a template somewhere where the image remained in the center even while scrolling.. That will take some research though because I have no idea where that template was. Just look though some templates and then take them apart at the code and customize it to your liking.


----------



## diluted219 (Jun 14, 2007)

This is such an age old question. You have to take into consideration that not everyone is using the same screen resolution as you are, they may not have the browser window maximized... for mine I used 480x650px. It is aligned with the top right, and the background of the pic is the same color as the page's background, to save on making a huge pic to cover the entire page.


```
<style type="text/css">
table, tr, td { background-color:transparent; border:none; border-width:0;}body {background-color:ffffff;background-image:url('http://site.com/yourimagehere.jpg');background-attachment: fixed;background-repeat:no-repeat;background-position:right;}</style>
```


----------

